
Half Moon Bay hotel blocks beach access, gets $1.6M fine - everybodyknows
http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_c362c2f5ea668de3898402b9f55dd29e
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20179511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20179511)

